
BlueprintCSS 101 - danw
http://www.blueflavor.com/blog/design/blueprintcss_101.php
======
DocSavage
It's not clear what are the advantages of BlueprintCSS over Yahoo's YUI
Library CSS tools, e.g. the YUI Grids
(<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/grids/>) and the grid tool. YUI has plenty of
documentation and has a lot of eyeballs to test it on different browsers. The
Yahoo team size seems like a big advantage of YUI CSS over BlueprintCSS.

------
jsnx
This is neat. We can hope for more entrants in the "CSS platform space" -- the
base-line for web site usability will improve as a result, as most designers
will be able to move up to a higher level of "typographical abstractions"
without getting stuck on one or two bit-rotting libs.

